# TSA



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

Odd question. I took a quick weekend trip and found a decent 293 for sale on Craigslist. Now I have to figure out how to get the engine home. Has anyone tried to take a vintage train through airport security? If so, how did that go?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have done it both as checked and carry on. To my surprise I did not even need to open the bag going through the precheck line.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats on finding a 293. A 293 is on my want list. don't think you will have any
trouble getting it home. Its not shaped like a gun.


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

That makes me feel better about taking it through. You never know what someone unfamiliar would interpret as bomb parts. 

Mopac, I actually found it on Craigslist in St. Louis.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool, a local locomotive. I don't check it, I guess I should. Not a lot of AF here.
Congrats.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Do you remember what town it was in. There is only about 45 small towns around here.
Such a waste of money. Most duplicate everything. Mayor, police depts. city council. All
probably in 20 square miles. Maybe less. None of them want to merge and cease to exist.
Civic pride I guess.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Mopac, perhaps this is before your Gilbert collecting days. The largest seller of Gilbert Flyer at the monthly DuPage train show was John Heck from suburban Milwaukee. The second largest was Bill Farner from St Louis. Bill made the trip to DuPage for 11 Sundays/year from around 1985 through at least 2009. I bought a few things from Bill. Back then there was a lot of Flyer around St Louis according to Bill. The S Fest was also held at least once in St Louis.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Tom, I don't know where it is at. I go to train shows here and there might be one seller with a few S items. It might be here, but I don't see it. I should go to more yard sales. I quit going because
I saw nothing.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Tom, I don't know where it is at. I go to train shows here and there might be one
seller with a few S items and it is priced like it is expensive antiques. It might be here, but I don't see it. I should go to more 
yard sales. I used to go but quit because I never saw any AF stuff.


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks for the info on TSA. The train went through security with me with no problems. 

The seller was out in Wildwood. I am originally from St. Louis and I still have family in the area, so I make several trips back a year. I always look to see if there is an AF for sale, but never see very much (looking at Craigslist and estate sales). I know that there use to be more because the Christmas train display at Famous downtown was AF, put up by the local s gauge group.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, I did not realize the Famous window displays was AF. I saw them once.
I live in Ballwin.

There is still a local S club. I see their setup at train shows. All newer stuff.
They don't run original AF stuff. I have thought that if I ever get my layout
done I will set up at train shows. It will be portable. I would be the only one
running old AF steamers. Could be a crowd pleaser.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The final version of the Famous-Barr layout was moved to the National Museum of Transportation. There was a very dedicated AF club in St Louis that kept the window display going for decades. I think Macy's ownership forced the move of the layout.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have not been in a Macy's since they took over Famous. Not because of that, I just
haven't.

Glad the window display was saved. At one time the window trains was a big deal in St Louis.


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

Well Macys closed the downtown location a few years ago and when they happened the display at Christmas stopped. Glad to see it found a good home. 

I grew up in Ballwin.


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

Also, I saw that the s gauge club had a double helix setup at the Museum of Transportation when I was in town over the summer. The engine and rolling stock were newer, but the track was all original AF.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I figured you knew where Ballwin is.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Edit. Wrong thread.


----------

